# Frusting trip this morning!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

May 29th. I picked up my grandson around 07:20 today. This was going to be our first tip with boat on the Ohio River for this year. We stopped by our minnow traps and once again had load of Creek Chubs for fresh bait. Then it was off to get fresh gas for the motor before we headed to the River Side ramp. Things were looking up at that point.

When we got down to the ramp things started to changed for the worse, they did not have the dock in as I had expected. They told me they were planning on putting it last Friday. Launching the boat in shallow water with a strong wind was a real struggle. Between the two of us we did get it in the water around 08:15. There were white caps on the water as we left the ramp. Then we looked down river and saw the dark clouds. A shout rime later we saw lighting that was when we headed back to the ramp.

As we got near the ramp the rain started to show up, so I went up to get the car and trailer when the boat got to the ramp. Needless to say getting the trailer and boat to line up was another struggle, but we got it done! When we got everything up from the ramp we had to tie the boat down and put our stuff in the car to keep it dry.

So once again we said to each other *"we tried"*. We headed back home in the rain around 09:10, two very frustrated guys. The river is due to jump back up to around 35 feet next week. That means once again I will not get my first real fishing trip on the river till sometime in June.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

The river has been up and down and back up this spring like the last couple years. Got out 2 days in beginning of April and then 31 days between trips. Got out several times but you gotta go when it is right or it might be 2 weeks again before it was fit. Got our 2 times last week. Friday was great with fish beginning to be aggressive. This week windy to whitecaps and now it is coming up again.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

River was at 14 feet here on Memorial Day, tomorrow its gonna be almost 27 feet. All the rain that has pounded Western Pa is making its way down stream. Won't be fishable here until probably mid-week next week. Its been another up and down Spring, hoping for a drier summer, but I have my doubts. Been fishing mainly creeks as its been the only stable fishing the last month.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear such a “bad luck” trip. First thing I do when planning a day on the water is check and recheck local weather forecast and conditions.


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

River up storm a brewing best time to catch big hole catfish


----------

